# Is a blue runner the same thing as a hard tail?



## fy01CPO (Jul 3, 2009)

I hear a lot about hard tails and the other baits we can use but want to make sure I know the species when I see it. 

Is this a blue runner which is also known as a hardtail? (picture attached)

Thanks in advance and if anyone has a link to something that gives all the common names used for the same fish, I would really like to get a hold of that. I am still trying to figure out if "elwyes"/LYs are the same thing as threadfins or something else like a menhaden or shad.

Jeremy


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I've always called them the same.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes..No doubt 100% same thing


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes sir it is one in the same.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Blue runners,= hardtails,king candy, grouper bait,marlin crack lots of names for them. But best of all they are great bait fish. Some times they are hard to catch and some times you cant not get away from them. Final answer (Yep the same). Gene


----------



## fy01CPO (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for the lightning quick responses! This forum is awesome!



But what is another name for LY? Instead of bait...:doh


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fy01CPO (8/9/2009)*Thanks for the lightning quick responses! This forum is awesome!
> 
> But what is another name for LY? Instead of bait...:doh


The proper name is Scaled herring (aka Scaled sardine, Pilchard).

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=1480


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

ly is slange for alewife


----------

